# Galaxy nexus/Rom/kernel/everything Noobie Help



## KayC94 (May 8, 2012)

Hey Guys! So i got my first smartphone a couple days ago! I got my friend to root and flash roms, and kernels for me.
ANd i have a couple of questions

Im running aokp milestone 5 with the minimalistic lean kernel 3.6? I think.

And i was wondering how do you change roms and kernels?

Is there a statistical way to show if your battery life is improving or not?

Also which is better for battery life, hotplugx or interactivex? And could you please explain the difference between the two?

Thanks Guys!

Excited to meet all of you guys!

It seems like im only getting 2-2.5 Hours of screen time with 3g on the whole time. is that alright?

P.s What roms/kernels are you guys running?


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

KayC94 said:


> Hey Guys! So i got my first smartphone a couple days ago! I got my friend to root and flash roms, and kernels for me.
> ANd i have a couple of questions
> 
> Im running aokp milestone 5 with the minimalistic lean kernel 3.6? I think.
> ...


- Change roms & kernels by downloading them, booting into recovery (make a backup before flashing anything), wipe data & cache, & flash away

- there is probably an app or a ton of apps that track battery data (maybe better battery stats to name one) but I just observe by daily use and adjust accordingly (syncs set to every hour, brightness around 25%, CPU speed underclocked to 1060)

- not sure which governor is better for battery life, or the differences between the two. I run interactive. I'm not sure what the x at the end of them means but faux's kernels and maybe others turn off a core under certain circumstances on interactive just like hotplug

- I get about 3 hours screen on time on 3G/wifi over a 12 hour period.

- I'm on AOKP Build 35 with the included faux kernel

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## KayC94 (May 8, 2012)

How do you like faux kernel, im hearing a lot of good things about faux, franco and lean!


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Check my sig.
Post 2 particularly.

And I personally run AOKP and Lean Kernel =]


----------



## zwade01 (Jun 16, 2011)

KayC94 said:


> It seems like im only getting 2-2.5 Hours of screen time with 3g on the whole time. is that alright?


That's about right. I stay on wifi whenever I'm home and average around 3-4 hours of screen on. I underclock to anywhere between 700-900mhz unless I'm doing something cpu intensive which seems to help.

You should have your friend show you how to do some of these things so you can see it first hand (as far as making backups, changing roms and kernels, etc). That way when you make an error, you have somebody who (sounds like) they know what they're doing right there instead of posting a "quickineedhelpithingmyphoneisbricked" thread.

Anyway, welcome to the Rootz. You're in for a lot of fun and learning. There are lots of helpful people here (and maybe a few duds lol).

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Oh, and Hotplugging governors shut one of the cores off...usually when the screen is off.
HotplugX turns core 1 off for both screen off...and in low-power-consumption scenarios.
InteractiveX turns core 1 off only when screen turns off.

Any hot plugging governor may cause BSOD/SOD's (Black screen of death) which causes you to pull the battery in order to turn your screen back on.
This varies from phone to phone.
I personally tried HotplugX for only a couple days...had a couple random reboots...and a couple BSOD's..
InteractiveX, however...works perfectly for me and is my preferred governor.

HotPlugX can have theoretically better battery life.
But seems to cause problems for a higher percentage of users than InteractiveX.
You'll just have to test it to see if your device is capable of running it or not.

InteractiveX also scales up a little more aggressively...
Meaning moves to a higher CPU slot with less load.
This should increase performance...at, again, the cost of theoretically worse battery.


----------



## Droosh (Jun 15, 2011)

InteractiveX V2 here as well. I've also learned that with the voltage optimizations built into the ICS kernels that undervolting is overrated and in fact can actually increase power usage. That said I did unlock the 230 slot. 
Oh, most importantly, make sure that your phone goes into deep sleep mode effectively. The CPU app will check this for you.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ms0chez (Jun 23, 2011)

Welcome to the rooting world! And you picked the best phone right now development wise. The things you can change on this phone is pretty sick.

There's some amazing roms for this phone. Its all a matter of your preference. My personal fav rom is Gummy.

Kernel wise: I hear Lean and CMPlus are best on battery. I used lean since I got my nexus but recently switched to Franco's and with his app, I fell in love.

The best settings for a kernel really varies on your usage. If you're a ultra heavy user like me 729-1344 works great battery life for me.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KayC94 (May 8, 2012)

Jubakuba: I'm really digging aokp. But I can't tell if the kernel is helping my battery life
Also are you using minimalistic kernel. I Also which scaling governor saves battery? On demand. Or interactive or interactivex. I wanna touch hotplugx. Thanks for the help

Zwade: thanks man. I'm stoked. What's your set up. And how much battery life you getting. On screen with 3g

Droosh; I don't touch the voltage but I set my min MHz to 350 and max at 1200. Should I change it?

Ms0chez. How do you like gummy and I'm thinking about switching to franco


----------



## jm.1219 (Apr 29, 2012)

Welcome to the forums, ive had my nexus for almost a month now but ive flashed most of the relevant roms/kernels and so far simplex is by far the best rom for battery life but it's no longer being updated and has limited features. Out of the full-featured roms liquid was best on battery for me.

As far as kernels go i find lean, stable and experimentals, (with leantweaks, which uses the terminal emulator to control the kernel) is able to give you the best battery life depending on how you set it up. But you really can't go wrong using franco, glados, or faux either.

My on screen time isn't really relevant cuz i have a 3900mhz extended battery.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## KayC94 (May 8, 2012)

Would minamilistic lean be an experimental. And I have to go try out liquid smooth definitely.


----------



## jm.1219 (Apr 29, 2012)

No, when you go to the leankernel thread he gives you three options of his kernel, a stable version which has a CPU clock speed range of 384mhz-1344mhz while the experimentals are 180mhz-1.65ghz and 230mhz-1.65ghz.


----------



## ms0chez (Jun 23, 2011)

KayC94 said:


> Ms0chez. How do you like gummy and I'm thinking about switching to franco


Love gummy. Always have though came from the Charge and the Bionic and both had gummy. But Gummy ICS is a whole other level. So is AOKP. Check out both roms features list. One of my fav new features of Gummy's is the SMS pop up.

And Lean Kernel has both stable and experimental builds. I always went with the latest experimental builds because with the experimental builds you can OC higher and they're sort of like nightlys.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KayC94 (May 8, 2012)

yeah im definitely gonna trying out gummy and liquid smooth.

Any tips before flashing

How do you guys like franco kernel?


----------



## jm.1219 (Apr 29, 2012)

Make a backup. wipe data, cache, and dalvik cache in recovery for rom flashes. follow the devs instructions.


----------



## ashclepdia (Oct 10, 2011)

jm.1219 said:


> Make a backup. wipe data, cache, and dalvik cache in recovery for rom flashes. follow the devs instructions.


THIS^^^
Always make a nandroid Backup if you wanna be able to get back to the exact set up you were at before making drastic changes. Nandroid backup is gonna be your best friend when experimenting.
Restoring one will even get you out of a boot loop
So have no fear, experiment, try whatever kernel on whatever Rom you like, mess with kernel settings, tweakv to your hearts desire, and if you don't like how it runs after that, restore your nandroid and get back to where you were. Kernel, rom, apps, data, settings, pretty much anything except radios and boot loader get restored via restoring a nandroid.

From my nexus tappin the talk
<edit post successful>


----------



## KayC94 (May 8, 2012)

How do you get nandroid. Sorry I'm noob to the smartphone world


----------



## ashclepdia (Oct 10, 2011)

KayC94 said:


> How do you get nandroid. Sorry I'm noob to the smartphone world


In clockwork mod recovery
You will see option for backup/restore
Choose backup
Then when you wanna restore, just choose restore
It saves a file on /sdcard/clockworkmod with the date/time you made the backup.
Just don't delete which ones you wanna keep
You can make, as many backups as you have space available
I don't recommend changing the names of the backups, it can be done, but you need to do it a certain way to not break the restore process for that nandroid backup.
I usually just write down what date i made a backup and what my setup was.
You could also keep an empty "script", file on your /sdcard that just has the date/setup of each nandroid you make/keep. That way it's always Walt accessible for you to view of you forget what backup file is which setup.

From my nexus tappin the talk
<edit post successful>


----------



## ashclepdia (Oct 10, 2011)

Droosh said:


> InteractiveX V2 here as well. I've also learned that with the voltage optimizations built into the ICS kernels that undervolting is overrated and in fact can actually increase power usage. That said I did unlock the 230 slot.
> Oh, most importantly, make sure that your phone goes into deep sleep mode effectively. The CPU app will check this for you.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Were you talkin about cpu spy?
I LOVE that app
Simple
To the point
Easy to understand
and does it's job perfectly

From my nexus tappin the talk
<edit post successful>


----------



## ashclepdia (Oct 10, 2011)

Oh
And PLEASE stop calling yourself a noob, newb, knoob, nube lol
As far as I'm concerned, if someone is not developing, doesnt know how to develop or even theme, they are a "noob"
There might be some "noobs" who are more knowledgeable than others, but essentially we all start somewhere, 
The BEST way to get more knowledge is trial and error.
Just stay away from messing with, radios, bootloaders(except unlocking of course) and 99% of the time a nandroid restore will fix any issue you have caused yourself.
Telling you to read as well is redundant but cannot be said enough, NEVER be intimidated by a very long thread.
Reading thru the meat of the beginning and ends of most threads week usually answer 90% of the questions you may have about something. Especially when it comes to different kernels and their "specialized" governors. There is almost ALWAYS someone who asked that same question early on v if it was explained immediately in first post our linked to in first post.
And if you are afraid you will get "yelled at" by other users for asking a question that had probably been, asked a thousand times, don't be afraid to PM.
MY private message inbox is ALWAYS open to help out, provided you have done at least a Google search to try to get your information







i don't know EVERYTHING, but am good at finding info. But if you haven't done a Google search, don't be surprised if i throw a lmgtfy.com link at ya







(i always try to be helpful cuz when i first started rooting, everyone was helpful to me)

From my nexus tappin the talk
<edit post successful>


----------



## The Nexus Project (Jan 1, 2012)

AOKP is a great a Rom	with alot of customization & decent performance. I run the latest build from AOKP. GummyNex is also a great ROM with great performance. I use Team Win Recovery Project (Recovery) instead of clockwork because it's just better in all areas. My kernel of choice is Franco kernels, then Lean kernel &GlaDOS. There's alot to learn when it comes to modding Android. Build your setup base around your usage pattern & you'll be thrilled. A good start is to research Kernel governors & the difference between them. So you can tweak out your performance settings to optimize performance/battery life.

Sent from my i9250(GSM) Galaxy Nexus


----------



## KayC94 (May 8, 2012)

Thanks for all the help guys. Much appreciated I've been doing a lot of research on kernels especially and governors. Does anyone know what the difference is between minamilistic kernel and the regular lean kernel. Also which governor is supposed to give you the best battery its on demand right?

Also does your guys next get warm in the camera area?


----------

